# Easy Cast-on - Japanese Style



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow, this is such an easy way to cast on your stitches and you do not need to guess how long to leave your working thread, as in the long tail cast-on method. Wish I knew about this method when I first started knitting!


----------



## ChasingRainbows (May 12, 2012)

That looks very similar to the backward loop cast on - it's the way I was taught to cast on over 50 years ago. For the longest time, I thought it was the only way to cast on.

The only difference is that I hold the yarn in my left hand and the needle in my right.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

This is a backward loop cast on, also known as an ewrap. It leaves a very loose stitch which looks wonky. This is one I leave alone.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I only use this if I have to cast on in the middle of a row or a few stitches at the end of the row. I believe that it is the backward loop method invented by Elizabth Zimmerman. Correct me if I am wrong someone.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

You are right. It looks so simple but I had never seen it before.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

I too only use this if I am casting on in the middle of a project. I find it does not work if you are starting off with ribbing. Not structured enough.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> This is a backward loop cast on, also known as an ewrap. It leaves a very loose stitch which looks wonky. This is one I leave alone.


I think of this one as the little kid's cast-on because it is how I was taught over 60 years ago. I agree it looks wonky and I leave it alone too.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

That cast on doesn't have a nice finished edge. The only places I ever use it is when I have to cast on a few stitches at the underarm of a sweater, or if I'm making a rolled brim baby hat and the cast on won't show.

Even though it is easier to get the stitches ON the needles that way, it is harder to knit them OFF the needles as there is no structure to the stitch.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

MaggieNow said:


> Cindy M said:
> 
> 
> > This is a backward loop cast on, also known as an ewrap. It leaves a very loose stitch which looks wonky. This is one I leave alone.
> ...


I agree with both these comments. My Mum (who is Japanese) taught me this 50 odd years ago and then taught me the long tail cast on when I'd got the hang of proper knitting. My Dad taught me how to actually knit.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

flower_power said:


> That looks very similar to the backward loop cast on - it's the way I was taught to cast on over 50 years ago. For the longest time, I thought it was the only way to cast on.
> 
> The only difference is that I hold the yarn in my left hand and the needle in my right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

MrsB, is this what we call a reverse stitch cast-on? If not it looks as if it could be the same thing to me.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Flower-power, this is the cast on used for my dishcloths as the edge does not have to be perfect at least friends do not complain! Usually, I use the long tail cast on, but sometimes with small needles, I miscalculate the tail so must cast on several times to not have a long tail or run out of tail. Tried wrapping yarn around needle, but still don't get it right.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

MrsB, check out this video... this is my favorite cast on because it is so easy. To each his own...but worth trying. 
And she gets right to it, instead of talking and talking prior to the demonstration. Yes, I have a short attention span.


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a very interesting cast on. It appears that it starts with the basic backwards loop but as you watch the video, she/he is increasing stitches with every row or so it appears. First they knit a stitch then they are picking up a stitch from below, at times knitting 2 together, and at others doing a backwards yarn over. I'd like to see the finished result and also written directions.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

We used to call it "thumbing it on" - same procedure but using the thumb instead of the forefinger. It has its place, but not very often.


----------



## rosebay44 (Apr 27, 2011)

My Mom taught me to knit and this was the way she cast on. It was about 60 years ago.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Torticollus said:


> We used to call it "thumbing it on" - same procedure but using the thumb instead of the forefinger. It has its place, but not very often.


I agree--learned this yearssss ago from an aunt who called it thumb cast on. When I tried it not too long ago (for the first time in a long, long time), it seemed that I couldn't keep the work "tight" enough--as you knit the first row the distance between the work on the left and right needles "grows" -- and by the time you're ready to stitch the last stitch from the left needle, I seem to be have about 8 inches from needle to needle. ?


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

I also had that huge gap, never knew how to deal with it.
So I went to my ancient Reader's Digest craft book and taught myself a knitted cast on. Then all these amazing videos arrived on the scene... oh my.. love living in the electronic age.


----------



## MaggieNow (May 11, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> Torticollus said:
> 
> 
> > We used to call it "thumbing it on" - same procedure but using the thumb instead of the forefinger. It has its place, but not very often.
> ...


That made me laugh. I haven't used that cast-on for so long I had forgotten the dreaded GAP!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

ewrap is the same on the knitting machine. That's where I learned it. It makes a very nice edge and it doesn't get away from you like the forward loop cast on can. (Whatever that one is called.) LOL

Anita


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Can someone tell me what the lady in the vidio is making. That seems so strange.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

I've learned this as a knitted cast on. Laura Nelkin uses this method in bind off of her Skywalker shawl to do the edging. 

It nice to do.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

missyern said:


> Can someone tell me what the lady in the vidio is making. That seems so strange.


I agree I cannot figure out what she is making either, at first I thought she was just casting on stitiches.

:?:


----------



## oma571 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is the best cast on for anything you want a loose cast on for, such as the top down socks and the neck ribbing on a top down sweater. 
I love using it anytime I am picking up stitches. And I use the sewn cast off to get a matching edge, as per Elizabeth Zimmermans instructions.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

grannyLo said:


> MrsB, check out this video... this is my favorite cast on because it is so easy. To each his own...but worth trying.
> And she gets right to it, instead of talking and talking prior to the demonstration. Yes, I have a short attention span.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pdunn56 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm very new to needle knitting , I am mainly a loomer but this is a really nice cast on to practice, I learned the simple one at beginning of thread too and I did find it wonky. I will also practice the long tail. Thanks to everyone for being so helpful 



grannyLo said:


> MrsB, check out this video... this is my favorite cast on because it is so easy. To each his own...but worth trying.
> And she gets right to it, instead of talking and talking prior to the demonstration. Yes, I have a short attention span.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks for that site. Really easy! And a Japanese lady taught me to knit, but she didn't know this apparently....Going to try it next time. :thumbup:


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

I still love the long-tail cast on, and I saw this posted here a short while ago (have it bookmarked):

http://cocoknits.com/journal/tips-and-tutorials/no-more-estimating-tail-length-for-a-long-tail-co/

This method truly does eliminate the need for estimating on long tail cast on.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I use the long-tail cast on system and haven't learned any other route.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

That's the way I learnt to cast on. I don't like it because it is very loose at the bottom. I really prefer the cable cast one. Haven't mastered the long-tail cast on as yet.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Backward cast on ... good for adding stitches when doing sleeves, etc from top down, etc.. Either this one, or the cable cast on work great! I have used it for ages ... most of the time I use the thumb-cast on for knitting ... don't like the 'regular' technique.


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Wow, this is such an easy way to cast on your stitches and you do not need to guess how long to leave your working thread, as in the long tail cast-on method. Wish I knew about this method when I first started knitting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

The backward loop cast on is the one I learned as a small child because it was easy. However I don't use it any more nor do I like it. It doesn't leave as nice an edge as many of the other cast on's in my opnion. Happy Knitting


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

PJ said:


> This is a very interesting cast on. It appears that it starts with the basic backwards loop but as you watch the video, she/he is increasing stitches with every row or so it appears. First they knit a stitch then they are picking up a stitch from below, at times knitting 2 together, and at others doing a backwards yarn over. I'd like to see the finished result and also written directions.


Here is the written direction: is Chinese but not much. the stitch term still in English (because no Chinese word invented):
花邊圖案捲加針)起針5目
第1段 (正面) Sl 1, K1, M1, K2tog, YO, K1
第2段 K1, 掛針起針4目(K1, P1, K1, P1), K1, M1, K2tog, K1最後一目與披肩上的1目作併針
第3, 5, 7段Sl 1, K1, M1, K2tog, K5
第4, 6段 K6, M1, K2tog, K1最後一目與披肩上的1目作併針
第8段 休針4目, K1, M1, K2tog, K1最後一目與披肩上的1目作併針
重覆1-8段作花邊的編織~
I think can be translate from google (not sure)
Ivy


----------



## haugmoen (Feb 20, 2011)

You are wrong. Zimmerman did not invent that cast on.


----------



## cr8images (Jul 22, 2011)

cd4player said:


> I still love the long-tail cast on, and I saw this posted here a short while ago (have it bookmarked):
> 
> http://cocoknits.com/journal/tips-and-tutorials/no-more-estimating-tail-length-for-a-long-tail-co/
> 
> This method truly does eliminate the need for estimating on long tail cast on.


I do the same thing and it is a life saver. Now I no longer have long extra tails or short tails that I try to knit those last few stitches.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

i believe the video is demonstrating either many techniques or a specific pattern. Not only cast on, but make 1, knit 2 together and a short row. Seems that we all learned one easy way at a young age, added to our knowledge with years, now an exchange of info such as kp and videos from all over the world expand our universe of yarn . There is always someone who does things just a bit different and that I find challenging!


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I don't know who invented this method, but it's the one my aunt taught me in 1951 when I was eight years old.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

Whilst we all have our favoured cast on etc., this is one I don't find effective. In addtiion to EZ's wisdom, I swear by Montse Stanley's `The Handknitter's Handbook' http://www.amazon.com/Knitters-Handbook-Comprehensive-Principles-Handknitting/dp/0762102489.

This comprehensive volume is chocabloc with clear instructions , numerous diagrams (656 in my edition) and represents some of the best money I've ever spent on a one volume reference knitting book.

In addition to the basics, MS also includes info on topics which nowadays have become separate titles. I can't recommend this book enough. 
http://www.amazon.com/Knitters-Handbook-Comprehensive-Principles-Handknitting/dp/0762102489 Contents page

Enjoy!


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

I learned this way about 70 years ago when I first learned to knit. I was led to believe it was a lazy way and now knit my stitches on......thanks for the info, it is much quicker and can be very neat


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

thanks.

pzoe


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

cr8images said:


> cd4player said:
> 
> 
> > I still love the long-tail cast on, and I saw this posted here a short while ago (have it bookmarked):
> ...


This one looks interesting. I'm going to try it for sure.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> This is a backward loop cast on, also known as an ewrap. It leaves a very loose stitch which looks wonky. This is one I leave alone.


Unless you have to do it in the middle of something, I think it is a crappy cast on, and very difficult to knit the first row.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

grannyLo said:


> MrsB, check out this video... this is my favorite cast on because it is so easy. To each his own...but worth trying.
> And she gets right to it, instead of talking and talking prior to the demonstration. Yes, I have a short attention span.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

MrsB said:


> Wow, this is such an easy way to cast on your stitches and you do not need to guess how long to leave your working thread, as in the long tail cast-on method. Wish I knew about this method when I first started knitting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## callmechicken (Oct 21, 2011)

Cindy M said:


> This is a backward loop cast on, also known as an ewrap. It leaves a very loose stitch which looks wonky. This is one I leave alone.


"WONKY" !!!! I love that word, so cute!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Neat.


----------



## Elveta (Feb 17, 2012)

That's just a half hitch. I've always used it. It's how I was taught at age 10. I do like long tail though. It's much neater.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I use the long-tail cast on system and haven't learned any other route.


I haven't yet learned why the long-tail cast on is preferred. Can someone tell what the advantage is?


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> MrsB said:
> 
> 
> > I use the long-tail cast on system and haven't learned any other route.
> ...


I think that the edge is neater, more even then the thumb cast on and is faster than the knit or cable cast on. If you can find both the center pull and the outside pull and use these two for the long-tail you don't even have to second guess how long a tail you will need!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RUSTYDANCER66 said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > MrsB said:
> ...


I'm still not sure how to do this so I'll try and find a video to show me.


----------



## AvaS89 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

